
The war of the whitespaces rages on among programmers - ohjeez
http://www.itworld.com/article/2909268/the-war-of-the-whitespaces-rages-on-among-programmers.html
======
blueflow
Probably related:
[http://www.emacswiki.org/pics/static/TabsSpacesBoth.png](http://www.emacswiki.org/pics/static/TabsSpacesBoth.png)

